# Blue Burmese Changing Colour???



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my girl came from a siamese group but i asume there was a burmese adult, i think i rember her breeder saying the one she was keeping was a burmese. Any way she looked blue burmese when i got her but latley ive noticed she is getting lighter, ive never had this colour befor is this normal? or is she realy siamese?? I dont know if its related to her having a litter, and she is moulting at the moment so looks a bit patchy.

When i got her. she came out lighter in this photo due to the flash.









And today.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

she is 3 months old now, if that makes a diffrence


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the mouse is a blue point siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you Sarah, that means she wont have the cch gene  oh well she is still georgous


----------

